# Anyone heard of Gatekeeper Press?



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Just saw this in Publisher's Weekly.

http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/industry-news/publisher-news/article/66564-self-pub-startup-gatekeeper-offering-100-royalty.html



> Gatekeeper Press, a startup venture founded by self-published author and publishing entrepreneur Rob Price, is a full-service self-publishing platform for e-books and print. The service offers a suite of production and editorial services as well as distribution through all major e-tailers, for a series of a la carte fees. Gatekeeper also offers its authors a rare 100% royalty on their sales.
> 
> Through Gatekeeper Press authors can opt for any combination of four individual services: e-book conversion and distribution ($249), paperback design and distribution ($249), cover design ($189), and editing and proofreading ($10.50/1,000 words and $6.50/1,000 words). While authors can pick and choose which services they will use, Gatekeeper also offers discounted rates on combined services. The service can also produce enhanced e-books for platforms like Google Play and the iBooks Store. Print titles are produced POD.


Company's website is here. Starting to look through the FAQs, but I'm not sure this is a great deal for smart indies who could get a lot of these services elsewhere.


----------



## AJ_Powers (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds similar to Booktrope, but something you have to pay for up front (Booktrope does it based on royalties/sales). I haven't looked into it far enough, yet, but I assume that they just offer these services and not like they actually own rights or anything to your work, correct?


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ_Powers said:


> I haven't looked into it far enough, yet, but I assume that they just offer these services and not like they actually own rights or anything to your work, correct?


That's what it looks like, but they nickel and dime you on a lot of services, so I'm not seeing the appeal.


----------



## RachelSilbes (Apr 28, 2015)

I like their website design (you always have to appreciate a good website).

It's been featured on ABC, Fox, NBC, CBS, etc. That itself makes me want to try it out if I was an author.

If someone is brave enough to try it, will you let us know how your experience was?


----------



## Trans-Human (Apr 22, 2015)

They are featured on a lot of big media portals, so they must be legit + the 100% royalties sounds awesome.

I would try them out, but not before with at least several projects published behind me first. If anything, those several would (hopefully) garner enough money that I would not mind "testing" all the services myself. (see Edit section below)

*BUT*, they're a bit pricey.

*EDIT:*

I'm reading up on the site for more detail. So far I can say:

- That you are better of hiring cover designers from the Kboards yellow pages, you will have 3 revisions at least included in the price, the price itself saving you more than 100 dollars, and they make better looking covers (if the examples on the Gatekeeper website is the best they have to showcase);

- Their editing service is more than double the price of editors on Kboards who have numerous recommendations, testimonials, and praise here in our community;

- Not worth buying ISBN's unless you plan on printing and publishing through them whereby you get a free one assigned to you free of charge;

- Their formatting and print design looks quite nice and of high quality, perhaps its worth the cost if you are not starting out just now and you plan to release your first title with them;

- The most worthwhile option seems to be the publishing and distribution channels they have , if that "available worldwide" stands to reason;

Those are the pro's and con's that I see there, personally. I may only be using them for the distribution and publishing option only. The other services seem to have a bit of bloated prices image to me for an agency geared towards meeting the needs of indie authors for the "cheapest" prices. You can save a lot of money using those other services here from high quality professionals on Kboards. You can use that money for additional advertisement for example.

Just my two cents.


----------

